# Howatt Gazelle info



## bondoron (Dec 22, 2005)

Figured I would bring this to the top. Still looking for info.


----------



## carolyn (May 9, 2007)

I couldn't find a Howatt Gazelle. However I did find a Martin Gazelle.

http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1997/gazelle.html


----------



## bondoron (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. However it is made by Howatt. It is all wood and I am not sure how old it is but I know it is atleast 25 yrs old.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

If i remember right Martin owns Howatt


----------

